# Where is everybody?



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Come on everybody! Get out there and catch some bigguns' and post 'em on the bass forum. 
Let's see 'em! Go! Go! Go! 
All you have to do to get motivated is remember how cold it is in January & February. Now go out there and catch some bass!!!

(Side effects from acting on this post may be: sore arms, broken relationships, expenses you can't explain to others, sunburn, skunkages, many dinkages, and broken lines.) LOL!

Rah! rah! ree! Kick 'em in the knee! Rah! rah! rass! Kick 'em in the other knee! Now go out there and catch a monster!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

JignPig Guide said:


> skunkages


This is my nominee for 'Word of the Day' haha.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be back once tournament season is over...no time to hawg hunt till November!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'll be back once tournament season is over...no time to hawg hunt till November!!!


Isn't that the purpose of tournaments?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Isn't that the purpose of tournaments?


It sure is!

Unfortunately, most of the lakes here in Central Ohio that host the tournaments rarely give up anything bigger than 4.5lbs!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

here's one from gilford tourny may 2nd. 5 lbs 7 oz. on my scale, 5.61 lbs on tourny scales.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

whoops!...sorry for the giant pic...guess i need to learn how to resize..lol.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

fishingredhawk said:


> It sure is!
> 
> Unfortunately, most of the lakes here in Central Ohio that host the tournaments rarely give up anything bigger than 4.5lbs!



yeah... unless its you and marshall fishing


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

if only i could catch the pigs i see swimming instead of the dinks


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish!

Now that's more like it! Let's get some fish posted on this site. Good post.

I'll be posting one over 5-pounds soon. I haven't caught it yet. But it's gonna happen soon. Do I sound confident or what?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's one of the nice smallies I caught up at Erie last Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

And an Erie l argemouth on the same trip.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

As you can tell I'm new at posting pics. Any tips on resizing and posting pics better would be appreciated.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

hey jig&pig, you only need one more for your quota, right?


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

My computer is down and I can't post my pics right now but rest assured the Pigsticker has been making hay this spring. I've got 8 buckets over 18" with the longest at just shy of 22" and the heaviest at 5.73 on the digital. All post spawn females but the heaviest that was laden with eggs I think. When removing the hook I noticed a huge bluegill tail hanging out of its throat. It was either eggs or just got done and was gorging. 

I've got pics of them all and a witness in Bassprentice. This is his first year fishing in over half his life and he's already got a bass almost 3lbs. I'll post on the bass forum as soon as computer is up.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

heres a 7.2lb from a state lake in a tournament










a 4.5lb largemouth and a 3lb smallmouth caught from berlin


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

tried my darndest the 1st week of May on Erie. A couple of dinks, cause its the best I could do ... 
Hey Procraft, thats a PIG!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks man, those are some nice footballs from erie!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

nice monster procraft!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

not monsters but lately cant get anything bigger than these


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

ohbassman said:


> hey jig&pig, you only need one more for your quota, right?


Yes, you are right. I've got one more to catch. But it's been tough lately. I have not been able to catch any biggun's lately. Lots of dinks. I am trying to get them out of five seperate bodies of water. I've almost got'em dialed in, but I'm evidently not there yet. I won't set this kind of public goal next year.

Oh, by the way. Nice fish flippin fool!


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful pigs, all of 'em... I've managed a few 4's this year but that monster remains elusive still. Tight lines fellers.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

My only real good one from Resthaven.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

JignPig Guide said:


> I won't set this kind of public goal next year.


I sure don't blame you. You've been scrutinized mercilessly by some people on here this year. Good luck on snatching that 5th one. I'm sure if you don't nail it soon, you'll get at least one more this fall.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

JnP if you don't get your 5th, you could add the weight of the 2 crappie you caught and call that your 5th 5 lber. lol We'd give you the benefit of the doubt on those since you weren't even targeting them. You have landed some very impressive fish this year. Makes my creek fish look like dinks. lol


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Been out a few times to a real nice strip pit pond with a buddies little brother and we have caught some real nice bass..one monster for sure and a couple other real nice fish.not sure on the weights but my guess are they are up there.cant post the the pics the file size is too big and i tryed emailing them to a buddy to resize but it said the file size was to big also..i do have them on my myspace page..


http://www.myspace.com/ronnie_everett


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Took my dad out a few wekks ago and he got this.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Finally something worth posting since Spring. Got this today in the Team Bass Xtreme event on Alum:

5.66lbs


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh hell yea. That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!! 

Nice picture fish.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

HOLY SHAWOWOWOW!!!!!!!

NICE :B
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ture&friendID=63727559&albumId=2939489&page=2


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

great fish Mike!!! Congrats!


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

fishingredhawk said:


> Finally something worth posting since Spring. Got this today in the Team Bass Xtreme event on Alum:
> 
> 5.66lbs


WOW!!! Unreal. And in a tournament to boot. Dont know how ya do it


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

This is a bass I caught at a local lake . My fishing partner caught one bigger two hours before I caught this one. Wasnt able to get a measurement but am guessing 4 1/2 - 5 lbs.


----------

